# Проблемы в шее. Беспокоит неустойчивость при ходьбе, которая усиливается к вечеру



## Ната_Москва (11 Апр 2019)

Уважаемые доктора, помогите разобраться. Уже 3 месяца беспокоит неустойчивость при ходьбе, которая усиливается к вечеру. Осмотр у неврологов с тестами - норма. Диагноз - вестибулопатия, соматофорное расстройство ВНС. Один невролог предположил, что причина - проблема в шее в C1-C2 позвонках. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, снимок. Может ли мое состояние быть вызвано проблемами с шеей. Показана ли мануальная терапия в моем случае?


----------



## La murr (11 Апр 2019)

@Ната_Москва, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2019)

Так невозможно оценить. 
Такое состояние позвоночника возможно и без вестибулопатии.

Живете в большом городе?


----------



## Ната_Москва (11 Апр 2019)

Да, в Москве


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2019)

Надо сделать вестибулометрические пробы.
Все и прояснится.


----------

